# Fellowship! Musical Parody moves to NEW theatre



## thejspot (Feb 7, 2005)

[font=&quot]*"Fellowship!" moves to the MET!*
The Musical Parody of the movie “Fellowship of the Ring” opens its latest 
run Feb. 10 
(Special offer THIS WEEK ONLY -- read below -- )

MISSED IT THE FIRST TIME?
Come see what the critics are talking about!

"Hysterical...rife with sly one-liners."
– Pick Of The Week – L.A. Weekly 

"Inspired silliness... this cast cooks!"
– Critic's Choice – L.A. Times

"A Hilarious musical parody... laden with wit."
– Critic's Choice – Backstage West

"Fly you fools, to see Fellowship!"
– ComedyLA.com

*YOU'LL SEE:*
*Barefooted tap-dancing Hobbits! 
*An 80s power ballad with rocking guitar solo by the rightful heir of Gondor!
*The Balrog, a dark creature of shadow and flame performing his 
sequin-studded cabaret number!
*And much more!

SEEN IT ALREADY?
If you've seen it before, see it again... this time in a brand new locale!

* DATES:*
Fellowship! re-opens this Thursday, February 10th and runs for six weeks 
through March 19th. 
Performances are Thursday, Friday, and Saturday evenings at [/font][font=&quot]8:00pm[/font][font=&quot]. 
*
PLACE:*
The Met Theater, [/font][font=&quot]1089 N. Oxford Ave.[/font][font=&quot]
(one block east of [/font][font=&quot]Santa Monica[/font][font=&quot] and Western in [/font][font=&quot]Hollywood[/font][font=&quot])

TICKETS and DISCOUNTS
Ticket prices are $15 (Thurs. & Fri.) and $20 (Sat.).
Reservations: call 323/960-7774 
Or purchase online at www.plays411.com/fellowship (on-line discounts for 
students, seniors, AEA, SAG, and Aftra)

* SPECIAL OFFER!
This Thursday, February 10th ONLY... if you come dressed like a character 
from the "Lord of the Rings" Movies, you can get in for just $5! *

SEE US ONLINE, TOO!
Be sure to check out our website for future updates: 
www.fellowshipthemusical.com[/font]


----------



## Eledhwen (Feb 19, 2005)

When does it cross the pond?


----------



## thejspot (Mar 4, 2005)

Hopefully soon. 

Right now we are just keep extending our run in Los Angeles (it's been 4 months now for run that started out as three weeks). We have had great crowds (largely sold out) and a lot of interest from Hollywood types who have suggested a larger future for the production. Taking it to Edinburgh has been thrown about, but the most likely course would have us off broadway first.

God willin' and the creeks don't rise!


Hopefully though we can make an appearance in the UK soon. I think it would appeal to a British audience quite nicely.

b.


----------



## Hammersmith (Mar 4, 2005)

The '80s Power Ballad sounds good, but I can't say I anticipate the rest with anything other than fear.


----------



## thejspot (Mar 4, 2005)

I think that's a natural response from someone who loves Tolkien. If I were you I would look at this with a very suspicious eye too.

But fear not. The play was concieved, written and developed by a group of people who both love and respect this great work of art. For sure we are having fun, but never at the expense of the core message of the book(s). The story, that part which enlightens, encourages and inspires, is still very much at the heart of this play.

I think this play has actually managed to serve as introduction to Tolkien for people who may have been resistant even to the excellent films of Mr. Jackson. Certainly we have done so for children of all ages. 

Like the best animation, this play tends to be entertainment for both children and their parents alike. It's PG at worst...for inuendo and ridiculous violence (and perhaps the very rare bum note).

I would not be embarassed or uncomfortable in the least bit if we were lucky enough to have Peter Jackson, anyone from the cast of the films or people from the Tolkien estate in attendance at a performance. I would feel confident that this play adds to...not subtracts from...the ongoing world the Trilogy (and accompanying works).

There it is. I hope very much that some of you might have a chance to come to the show while we are still running in Los Angeles. We have been lucky enough to extend the run twice and it looks as though we will extend again for at least an extra three weeks at the MET Theatre in Hollywood. 

Although not announced offically yet...we are very close to closing the arrangements to bring the show the Comicon Show in San Diego, CA in July. If you, or someone you know, is going to be in attendance we encourage you to come out and see the show then. 

Check updates at www.fellowshipthemusical.com.

b.


----------

